# موقع ممتاز يحتوي على شروحات عديده بالصوت والصورة



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اخواني الاعضاء جلبت لكم اليوم موقع يحتوي على الكثير الكثير من الافلام التعليميه القصيره عن التقنيات الميكانيكيه لا عليك فقط ان تدخل داخل الموقع والذي يعجبك من الافلام تكبس عليه right click واختيار save target as ارجو الدعاء لي ولصديقي سلام الذي اعطاني الموقع



http://www.cdxglobal.com/resources/video.html


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجو من الاخوه المشرفين والاعضاء ابداء رأيهم بالموقع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ مصطفى عبدالجبار .

تحية طيبة .

حقيقتأ موقع تعليمي اكثر من رائع ومفيد جدأ .

جزاك الله خيرأ واحسان .

نترقب منك المزيد والجديد .


البغدادي


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (17 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم شكري محمد نوري على مشاركتك الجميله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ مصطفى عبدالجبار

تمت زيارة الموقع ... وبالفعل هو موقع ممتاز ورائع ... سلمت يمينك 

وأشكرك على هذه الهديه المفيده ... جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي العزيز ابو عمر وطبعا انا معجب بمواضيعك المفيده منذ اول مشاركه لي ولحد الان


----------



## التقني العراقي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم التقني العراقي على مشاركتك والدعاء واشكرك مرة اخرى لانك اول عضو يرد على الموضوع بعد المشرفين الكرام


----------



## احمد سعد عبدالقادر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا يبارك فيك اخى


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم احمد سعد على الدعاء


----------



## إسلام (19 ديسمبر 2006)

موقع رائع
جزيت خيراً.


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم اسلام على المشاركه والدعاء


----------



## الهام (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ مصطفى عبدالجبار

تمت زيارة الموقع ... وبالفعل هو موقع ممتاز ورائع 

أشكرك ... جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك انت وصديقك


----------



## abdalkader (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وبامثالك .


----------



## abdalkader (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اخت الهام ممكن مساعدة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (20 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكركم اخوتي على الردود الجميله وعلى الدعاء


----------



## الهام (21 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ abdalkader 
ماهي المساعدة المطلوبه؟


----------



## abdalkader (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخت الهام 
هل لديك كتاب او موقع يتحدث عن تصنيع الاجهزة اللاسلكية البسيطة (ذات المديات القصيرة)
اوالـــ GSM موبايل او الاتصالات بصورة عامة....

مع فائق الاحترام والتقديــــــــر....

abdalkader 
ena_asiacell***********


----------



## احمد شخشير (24 ديسمبر 2006)

موقع رائع
جزيت خيراً يا مصطفى


----------



## PINO (24 ديسمبر 2006)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (24 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا pino على مشاركتك وجزاك الله خيرا على الدعاء


----------



## خبير.ص (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مصطفى عبد الجبار
thank you 
merci beaucoup pour le site


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكـــــــــــــرااااااااحياكم الله جميعــــا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (25 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you nouar 
شكرا اخي مجدي على المشاركه


----------



## faster (25 ديسمبر 2006)

تشكر الاخ الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا faster على المشاركه وعلى الدعاء


----------



## eng_ara (25 ديسمبر 2006)

زاك الله خير الجزاء واتمني لك ولسلام السعاده في الدنيه والاخره


----------



## eng_ara (25 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء واتمني لك ولسلام السعاده في الدنيه والاخره


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي eng_ara وعلى الدعاء الجميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

موقع فعلا متميز

في عرضه للموضوعات بالصورة وكذلك سهولة الانتفاع به

ياسلام بقى لو فيه موقع مثله
في العمارة والتخطيط 

بنفس امكانياته الحلوة دي

اخونا الفاضل مصطفى عبد الجبار

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك بكل خير


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل نهر النيل وجزاك الله خيرا على الدعاء


----------



## وليد الحديدي (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير أخ مصطفى و الله يتقبلها منك صدقة جارية و يدخلك بيها الجنة آمين يا رب العالمين و إلى الأمام يا أخواني


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم وليد الحديدي جزاك الله خير على المشاركه الجميله


----------



## شوان غازي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

thanks very mach


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (29 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you very much mr. shwan


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (29 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير أنت وصديقك سلام ... 

لكما كل الشكر ..


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (1 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم ابو الميكانيكا على الدعاء وفقك الله


----------



## بهاءالدين (1 يناير 2007)

تسلم ايدك على الموقع الجبار انت اسم على مسمى يا درش


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (1 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي بهاء الدين على المشاركه الجميله


----------



## ismail1984 (2 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عداس (2 يناير 2007)

زرت الموقع وهو مفيد الف شكر


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (2 يناير 2007)

شكرا للاخ اسماعيل وللاخ عداس على مشاركتهم الجميله


----------



## winner_4_ever (3 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخوي على هالموقع الرائع


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (3 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي مصطفى فانت اسد من اسود الرافدين 
وانا عندي فكرة مقترح ارجو ان تناقشها انت والاخ التقني العراقي وغيرهم من العراقيين
الفكرة تقوم على اساس تشكيل تجمع للمهندسين العراقيين داخل ملتقى المهندسين العرب
يقوم على زيادة التواصل بين ابناء الرافدين بغية الارتقاء بمستوى المهندس العراقي وفي الاختصاصات الى اعلى الدرجات العلمية
انتظر منكم الرد مع خالص التقدير
اخوكم من العراق


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 يناير 2007)

الاخ م / مصطفى لك كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام موقع مفيد جدا وصور الفيديو وضحه جدا .. مشكور اخى


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (3 يناير 2007)

الى الاخ العزيز رحيم الخاقاني اشكرك على مشاركتك الرائعه انا واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا مشترك في هذا المنتدى لاكثر من سنه و3 اشهر ولم اجد في هذا الملتقى الا الكلمه الطيبه والمعلومه الجديده والمهندسين هنا محترمون جدا ارجو منك ان تتواصل معنا نحن العراقيين لنرفع كلمة العراق ولنرى للعالم عن طريق العلم والمعرفه ان العراق بخير ارجو من الله عز وجل ان يرفع الغمه عن العراق العظيم 

الاخ المهندس ماهر اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على مشاركتك الجميله


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (3 يناير 2007)

الاخ مصطفى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية اشكر لك سرعة الاستجابة والتي ان دلت دلت على المعدن العراقي الاصيل الذي تمتلكه
الطلب هو مجرد فكرة لتشكيل تجمع للمهندسين العراقيين داخل هذا المنتدى وليس للانسحاب -لا سامح الله- وانما هو للخصوصية العراقية لا غير ، فنحن نريد ان نعرف مدى مشاركة العراقيين في هذا المنتدى وهل وصلت الى المستوى المطلوب فنزيده تكاملا او انه لا زال في بواكير عمله لنشحذ الهمم للارتقاء بالمستوى الى المعهود من الوجود العراقي على الساحة العربية والدولية
تحياتي لك وحفظ الله البلاد والعباد في ارض الرافدين
رحيم الخاقاني
البصرة


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (3 يناير 2007)

اخي العزيز رحيم وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله بصراحه فكرتك جميله وهناك الكثير من الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى عراقيين 
اشكرك اخي على مشاركتك وحي الله اهل البصره 
على فكره اني مسقط رأسي في البصرة


----------



## مفيد المغلس (6 يناير 2007)

جزاك اللة خير على هذة المعلومات وحفظك من كل مكروة


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي مفيد على مشاركتك الجميله


----------



## مفيد المغلس (6 يناير 2007)

الرجاء المساعده في الحصول على كتب ومواقع تهتم بالأتصالات السلكية واللاسلكيه ونظام الجي أس أم


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (6 يناير 2007)

اخي مفيد ان هذا المكان مخصص للهندسه الميكانيكيه وليس لهندسة الاتصالات فنحن اهل الميكانيك لا نملك معلومات عن الاتصالات واعتقد هندسة الاتصالات او الحاسبات يفيدوك وشكرا


----------



## عبد الناصر (7 يناير 2007)

بوركت اخي مشكور


----------



## bme (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (7 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي عبد الناصر وشكرا اختي اسراء على المشاركه والدعاء


----------



## مفيد المغلس (9 يناير 2007)

جزاك اللة خير ونتمنة من اللة ان يوافقة فى كل امور الحياة


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (9 يناير 2007)

لقد اسعدتني كثيرا مشاركتك اخي مفيد جزاك الله خيرا على الدعاء الجميل


----------



## مفيد المغلس (10 يناير 2007)

اسف على طلبى فى مجال الكهرباء سوف اهتم فى مجالى وهو المكانيكا وشكرا اخى مصطفى


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (10 يناير 2007)

لا داعي للاسف اخي العزيز مفيد وهل يوجد احلى من الميكانيك شكرا اخي على المشاركه


----------



## مفيد المغلس (10 يناير 2007)

لا اسطيع اعطاك شى على هذا الموقع حيث انه يساوى لى الكثير بل اعطيك هذة الجملة( لك ان شاءاللة بيت فى الجنة)


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (10 يناير 2007)

اخي مفيد اشكرك على هذه الدعوه الرائعه وهي تدل على اخلاقك الطيبه جمعني واياك في جنة الخلد ان شاء الله


----------



## hamid zeroual (11 يناير 2007)

اشكرك اخي الكريم


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (11 يناير 2007)

شكرا على المشاركه اخي Hamid Zeroual


----------



## سعود الكعبي (11 يناير 2007)

بغيت أشكرك الصراحة من الردود أحس إن الموقع جدا رائع

شو أحس إلا متأكد ... و لي عودة بعد زيارة الوقع


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (11 يناير 2007)

اشكرك الشكر الجزيل اخي سعود الكعبي على مشاركتك وان شاء الله الموقع يعجبك


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (13 فبراير 2007)

اشكر كل الاخوان على ردودهم الجميله وبارك الله بيكم على كل دعاء للعراق اللهم فرج هم العراقيين


----------



## محمد القاضى1 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علاء محسن علي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## silisee_mech (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور حبيبي مصطفى على الموضوع


----------



## ايمان هادي الموسوي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

الموقع اكثر من رائع وفقكم الله انت وصديقك


----------



## نورالبغداديه (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لجميع الاخوات والاخوان على الردود الجميله بارك الله بيكم


----------



## fasfol (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## jehad_15568 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

تسلم يا اخى على هالموقع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_alanbary (2 نوفمبر 2007)

موقع جميل
نسال الله ان 
يهبكم قلوبا تقية
من الذنوب نقية
لاجبارة ولاشقية


----------



## sayad (2 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## فهد الاماراتى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع ممتاز بجد


----------



## H.S (4 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووور
موقع رائع جدا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## casper_13_96 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

موقع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااا
شكرا اخى


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا على الردود الجميله


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد طه عبد الرحيم (7 نوفمبر 2007)

تمت زيارة الموقع ... وبالفعل هو موقع ممتاز ورائع 

أشكرك ... جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك انت وصديقك


----------



## proeng86 (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## omdaa52 (16 يناير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

